# cat food mix



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I am wanting to add another cat food to my hedgies food. I currently feed Natures Recipe Active Adult Salmon & Brown Rice. I was thinking of adding Authority Hairball Control Weight Management Cat Food to the Natures Recipe. I wanted to get input on adding this to their current food.
here is the ingredients of Authority Hairball Control Weight Management Cat Food 

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Protein Concentrate, Ground Corn, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Powdered Cellulose, Poultry Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Egg Product, Fructooligosaccharides, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamin Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols, L-Carnitine.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (not less than) 33.0%
Crude Fat (not less than) 8.0%
Crude Fat (not more than) 11.5%
Crude Fiber (not more than) 7.0%
Moisture (not more than) 10.0%
Ash (not more than) 6.5%
Calcium (not less than) 1.0%
Phosphorus (not less than) 0.9%
Magnesium (not more than) 0.11%
Zinc (not less than) 225 mg/kg
Selenium (not less than) 0.2 mg/kg
Vitamin A (not less than 25,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (not less than) 250 IU/kg
Taurine (not less than) 0.15%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (not less than) 2.0%*
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (not less than) 0.10%*
Carnitine (not less than) 100 mg/kg*


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me. I may have to try it too


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

They really like the Salmon. I switched them to it from pretty pet which was not a good food for them. I had only had Lean Bean & Sonic on the pretty pet food not that long. I only bought one bag that was I think like 3 lbs. here is the information on the Natures Recipe Active Adult Salmon & Brown Rice

ingredients: 
salmon, salmon meal, brown rice, chicken meal, pearled barley, brewer's rice, pea protein, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, beta carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, citric acid, yucca schidigera extract and rosemary extract

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 32.0%, 
Crude Fat (min) 15.0%, 
Crude Fiber (max) 6.0%, 
Moisture (max) 10.0%


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Sugargliderlove said:


> They really like the Salmon. I switched them to it from pretty pet which was not a good food for them. I had only had Lean Bean & Sonic on the pretty pet food not that long. I only bought one bag that was I think like 3 lbs. here is the information on the Natures Recipe Active Adult Salmon & Brown Rice
> 
> ingredients:
> salmon, salmon meal, brown rice, chicken meal, pearled barley, brewer's rice, pea protein, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, beta carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, citric acid, yucca schidigera extract and rosemary extract
> ...


I'm iffy about switching to mainly a fish food. Fish makes their poo stink... and i have four hedghogs in one room haha


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Authority is decent, but not great. Probably about the same level as Royal Canin - definitely acceptable, but not ideal. If you look at the Authority ingredients, the 4th ingredient is "corn protein concentrate", and the 5th is "ground corn". It's better to avoid any corn (including corn meal, corn glutent meal, etc) if at all possible.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

What are other inexpensive options that are better then the Authority cat food? something that would be a good pairing with the Natures recipe


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

would a type of Purina be a better choice to pair with natures recipe? or should I get a different flavor of the natures recipe like chicken or turkey?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The Beyond line is the only Purina foods that would be good to feed. Do you have any foods such as Blue Buffalo, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, or Innova available in stores near you? Those are some of the most used foods on the forum that have great ingredients. You could use another flavor of Nature's Recipe if there's nothing else at all with good ingredients, but personally I'd rather get two different brands in case a brand decides to change the formula of multiple foods at the same time (including both of your foods) or has an issue and needs to recall all of their foods.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Tabi said, even though fish is a popular flavor, I had to stop using it because even only having one that was mostly fish in a mix Thistle's poop was extremely stinky :shock:. Without a fishy food, its not very noticeable at all. I felt bad taking the fish one away since it was her obvious favorite, but I just couldn't handle the smell.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I don't notice a different in smell of their poop cause of the fish.
I can check this pet store that is by my house that sells organic high quality cat food. but I am sure they will be out of my price range. I was thinking of getting the chicken flavor of natures recipe. From what I can understand the Authority cat food that I posted in a earlier post seems like a good. how do you tell the total protein and fat of 2 cat foods combined? for example authority's protein is 33% fat is 11.5% natures protein is 32% fat is 15% do I add them together and divide it by 2?

Blue Buffalo,Innova is a little out of my price range.

Natural Balance,Solid Gold ,Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul i have not seen it at petco or petsmart.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

PetCo and Petsmart both carry Natural Balance and Solid Gold, but Chicken Soup is only available at small, privately owned pet stores or feed stores. There's a store locator on their site you can try: http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... r_locator/

If you're doing half and half, to figure out the fat/protein content of the total you just take the average. Add together, divide by two. If you're not doing a 50/50 mix, you just apply the same general concept to whatever ratios you're using.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The Authority cat food has two listings of corn in it, which most people try to avoid because it gives no nutrition. For price, keep in mind that two bags of food will last you for months. So while it may cost a little bit to buy the bags, that food will last you a long time and you're not actually spending that much in terms of how often you'll have to buy it. If you can find Chicken Soup at a store near you, it's usually cheaper, around $11 or $12 for a 5-pound bag (I think).


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

those are a bit out of my price range. I cant really afford it if the price is above 10. I not sure what I will find at the store near my house. I went in there before but I don't remember what they had.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

what do you think of this type of authority? its on the dry cat food list reaper posted.
Authority® Sensitive Solution Cat Food
Ingredients: turkey, turkey meal, brewer's rice, oat groats, salmon meal, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, rice flour, dried beet pulp, dried egg product, fructooligosaccharides, potassium chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, niacin, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite and taurine

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 32.0%, Crude Fat (min) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Ash (max) 7.5%, Linoleic Acid (min) 2.0%, Calcium (min) 1.4%, Phosphorus (min) 1.0%, Magnesium (max) 0.12%, Zinc (min) 225mg/kg, Vitamin A (min) 25,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 250 IU/kg, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) 25mg/kg, Taurine (min) 0.15%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.45%, Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.5%

I came across this cat food. it looks better then the natures recipe cat food I am feeding them now.

Simply Nourish Indoor Cat Food
Ingredients:

Turkey, Turkey Meal, Oatmeal, Rice Flour, Dried Chicken, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Chicory Root, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Dried Carrots, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Taurine.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein Not less than 32.0%
Crude Fat Not more than 10.0%
Crude Fiber Not less than 5.0%
Moisture Not more than 10.0%
Ash Not more than 7.5%
Linoleic Acid Not less than 2.7%
Calcium Not less than 1.7%
Phosphorus Not less than 1.3%
Potassium Not less than 0.60
Magnesium Not more than 0.12%
Zinc Not less than 175/kg
Selenium Not less than 0.3 mg/kg
Vitamin A Not less than 30,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E *Not less than 350 IU/KG
Taurine Not less than 0.20%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids *Not less than 2.8%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids *Not less than 0.35%
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) Not less than 10 mg/kg
Beta carotene*Not less than 3.0 mg/kg
Lycopene*Not less than 0.5 mg/kg


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I also looked at the NATURE'S RECIPE® Natural Indoor Cat Food

Ingredients: chicken, chicken meal, oatmeal, salmon meal, brown rice, barley, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea fiber, pea protein, natural flavor, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, beta carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, taurine, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, citric acid (used as a preservative), yucca schidigera extract and rosemary extract

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 32.0%, Crude Fat (min) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 7.0%, Moisture (max) 10.0%

and I looked at Innova® Senior Cat Food

Ingredients:
Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Barley, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Whole Grain Oats, Peas, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols a Source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Pea Fiber, Herring, Apples, DL-Methionine, Menhaden Oil, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Blueberries, Pumpkin, Tomatoes, Flaxseed, Pears, Cranberries, Eggs, Sunflower Oil, Cottage Cheese, Salt, Green Beans, Dried Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Parsnips, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Vitamins (Betaine Hydrochloride, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid), Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Taurine, Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Enterococcus faecium, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Dried Lactobacilus casei), Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Min) 38%, Crude Fat (Min) 12%, Crude Fiber (Max) 4%, Moisture (Max) 10%, Linoleic Acid (an Omega-6 Fatty Acid) (Min) 2%, Vitamin E (Min) 300 IU/kg, Taurine (Min) 0.1 %, Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (Min) 0.3 %, EPA (Eicosapentaenoic Acid) plus DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) (Min)* 0.1 %, Total Microorganisms * (Min) 900,000 CFU/lb, (Dried Enterococcus faecium, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus, Dried Lactobacillus casei in equal parts) *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles

and I looked at Wellness Indoor Health Adult Dry Cat Food

Ingredients: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Whitefish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Oat Fiber, Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Cranberries, Olive Oil, Chicory Root Extract, Cranberry Extract Powder, Cranberry Fiber, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Beta&ampampshyCarotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, L-Carnitine, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophil us, Taurine, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 30.0%, Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 5.0%, Moisture (Not More Than) 11.0%, Ash (Not More Than) 6.5%, Magnesium (Not More Than) 0.098%, Vitamin E (Not Less Than) 300 IU/kg, Taurine (Not Less Than) 0.2%, L-Carnitine* (Not Less Than) 100 mg/kg, Omega 6 Fatty Acid* (Not Less Than) 3.00%, Omega 3 Fatty Acid* (Not Less Than) 0.50 %, Glucosamine Hydrochloride* (Not Less Than) 400 mg/kg, Chondroitin Sulfate* (Not Less Than) 300 mg/kg, Total Micro-Organisms*, (Not Less Than) 80,000,000 CFU/lb.

From the ones I listed which one is the best.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say Innova and Wellness are the best, with a couple of things to point out - Innova, the protein is a little high, but would probably be fine paired with a lower protein food. Wellness, a handful of people have had their hedgies have loose poops when fed Wellness, the theory is because the ingredients are actually too rich. Some people choose to avoid Wellness just in case, but other people have tried it with no ill effects too. The Innova looks great though, and the Simply Nourish one too. I would choose any of those three over the Authority foods. The newer one you posted is a bit better, but I would still personally choose the other foods over it because of the brewer's rice.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I think I am going to go with Simply Nourish and Innova senior cat food. I feel that it would be a good mix with a total of protein 35% and fat 11%


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I went and got the innova and simply nourish cat food. I still had quite a bit of the natures recipe I mixed all 3 together the total protein is 34% and fat is 12.5%


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great mix!  I'm glad you continued to look and find some great foods within your price range, and I hope your babies like the new mix! Typically you want to introduce the new foods slowly, over a couple of weeks. If you've already mixed them all together though, that might be difficult. Just keep an eye out for loose/green poops in case they're stressed out by the change. If you do see that, you can give some probiotics to help them out until it passes, or it should calm down after a few days once they get used to the new foods.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

they have not had a problem when I switched from the pretty pet. they are all equally mixed when I give them a scoop of food all 3 foods are in equal amounts.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

they loved their new food mix, Lena & Sonic left 3 pieces between the both of them.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

they had left the same amount as last night. I am hoping with mixing in the simply nourish and innova with the natures recipe will make their poop not as stinky and runny. I will let everyone know how it is in a few weeks how their poop is


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Their food mix is simply Nurish and Innova. I took out the nautures recipe and gave it to my cat which he loved it . the hedgies poop is less smelly and runny now. the only time it stinks is if the just pooped.


----------

